# Most Cost Effective Rideshare Insurer in Australia



## jimmee1407 (Oct 29, 2018)

Apologies if this has been asked before.... I have just recently retired and thinking of becoming an Uber Driver. I spoke with my Car Insurer Youi and they said it will increase from $500 per annum to $2900 per annum!!!! I thought they had made a mistake but the hadn't. If this is the average cost of insurance then I will have to think twice about becoming an Uber Driver.
Am just about to go online to obtain more quotes but would like to ask who is the most cost effective ride share car insurer all Uber Drivers in Australia use?

Once again sorry if asked before and any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

You will probably get a faster answer by asking on the appropriate forum for your area.


----------

